# Windows 8 dual boot with 7 problem



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

I was trying to duel boot 8.1 and 7 ( Windows 7 Home Premium (x64) ) and i already disabled fast boot and secure boot 

I made the USB first on the boot sequence but that did not work i tried to boot from it though the boot device menu did not work it just keeps booting back into Windows 8.1 

I already tested the flash drive and it works perfectly.

Laptop model: SATELLITE C55-A5220

My bios: ACPI Flash BIOS version 1.20 for Satellite C50/C55/C55t (PSCF6x/PSCFEx)

Computer specs: 

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit (Pre-installed)
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1037U @ 1.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3975 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -2044 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 442641 MB, Free - 16708 MB; F: Total - 21745 MB, Free - 21567 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Firstly there is something not right here
On the partition lettered C you have only 16GB of free space. That is not enough. You need a minimum of 10% and that is the absolute minimum

If 8 was pre installed (or 8.1) then the system is UEFI firmware. Windows 7 64 bit will install to a UEFI system on a disc that is partitioned GPT

Is there an entry on the boot device menu for HDD - USB - that is sometimes how it is listed

I think on that Toshiba you can access that from within Windows 8 
System Settings is the TOSHIBA configuration management tool



available through the Windows® operating system. To access it:


*1 *To access System Settings from the Start screen begin typing


*System Settings*.


*2 *Click or touch *System Settings*.





The System Settings screen appears. and on there is boot options, which will the be retained for the next boot

If that does not work


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

CONTINUED from last post - sorry about that edit not working


If that does not work / Continuation
Have you made the usb drive correctly, as it requires preparing for a UEFI system
*UEFI must boot to a FAT partition. It can read NTFS but it cannot boot from it*

Please see this as to how to create that bootable flash drive for UEFI
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html

I prefer the manual diskpart method
then scroll to using windows 7dvd - which I presume you are

ONE word of CAUTION if you do not mind
Please do not even think of trying it without the means of recovery to your present setup in case it goes wrong.


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sorry i don't really get it

I need a disk to install 7?

How to i set it up right?

How to i partitioned GPT?

What settings do i change in toshibas boot settings?

i sent you a picture of the boot menu


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

i'm new at the whole duel booting thing thank you sooo much for helping.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you make the USB as I sent in the link it will PROBABLY boot from it when you select USB on the image you sent me
If you do NOT make the USB that way it will NOT boot from it, as UEFI cannot boot from other than a FAT formatted disk


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh ok Thanks i'll try it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you need the answer to anything that comes to your mind now please post it and I will reply immediately
For instance
I need a disk to install - where is the Windows 7 from please and is it on DVD


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

There is one.....

i have been looking for an ISO of Toshiba's windows 8 recovery disk but i can't find one and i don't have the money to buy one


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

The built in recovery does not work i already looked for a fix and everyone says to get the disk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Which aspect of it does not work and would you want to use it any way - as it returns the laptop to factory default
Surely would you not want to create the recovery media
Page 56 of your manual - onwards


Also did you see my comment regarding the distinct lack of space on C drive - where were you planning to install Windows 7 please - is F drive one you have created by shrinking C


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

I only want a backup in case i mess up the os 

i already made a partition and room for the new os but i cant install it 

i'm having a new problem when i boot from the USB ( Yes it's fixed THANKS ) it will say "windows is loading files..." then it freezes on "Starting windows"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re backup - I agree as I said on my previous post

I have asked before - is this installation of 7 - from a DVD copied to the flash pen OR from a downloaded ISO of 7


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

USB but i also tried it on a disk


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Where did you get the copy of Windows that you put on the USB drive?


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

[link to questionable site deleted by mod]

I got it from here


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

I used the Windows 7 Home Premium x64 ISO


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So when and if it installs - how please are you going to use it, as it is merely a windows 7 download and is of no use without a valid and available product key


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a key already but i can't use it if i can't install it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well - of course as I said



> So when and if it installs


1. Are you installing to unallocated space or a formatted partition.

Are you aware that installing windows 7 AFTER Windows 8, will result in you encountering problems with the boot manager
The NEWER OS recognises the boot manager for the older system but not the other way round

If the problem is as I think it is, then either you have a problem with the installation on to the flash pen
OR you need to follow this - which is a sub link from the one I sent you

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1649-clean-install-windows-7-a.html


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

formatted partition, but right now i cant get to that part of the install as i said once it says "windows is loading files..." then it freezes on "Starting windows"

The flash drive WORKS i tried it on two different computers

What do you mean by "Are you aware that installing windows 7 AFTER Windows 8, will result in you encountering problems with the boot manager"? what happens?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> "then it freezes on "Starting windows"


Since it is a Windows 8 machine with Windows 8 hardware, there may be some device built in that Windows 7 is having problem in finding a driver for.

How long have you waited, before bombing out of this install?


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

What do you mean by "bombing out of this install"?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> What do you mean by "Are you aware that installing windows 7 AFTER Windows 8, will result in you encountering problems with the boot manager"? what happens?


I mean, as I said


> The NEWER OS recognises the boot manager for the older system but not the other way round


The "why" behind this logic is likewise simple: Each version of Windows comes with a new version of the Windows boot loader. And while newer versions of the Windows boot loader understand older versions, the reverse is not true. So while it's technically possible to install Windows 7 on a PC _after_ Windows 8, you'll almost need to fuss with recovery tools in order to restore your ability to boot into the newer OS after the fact.


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

So duel booting with windows 7 is not gonna happen?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With respect I find your posts a little hard to follow
I am sure that is MY fault
It can happen, but the process is not easy, you may well have problems with the boot manager, although there are ways round that using a utility called EasyBCD
AND as I said if it goes pear shaped, trying it without the means of recovery is foolhardy

Does this help
http://www.pagestart.com/win8dbwin701181301.html

Sometimes the error you have can be caused by connected hardware - external devices

I cannot remember if I have asked now, but if you have anything connected except internet and of course power - disconnect it.

To which exact stage in the install are you reaching, you have gone as far as selecting custom install I presume and then choosing the location to install - is that correct please

My colleague means - how long have you left it loading files before aborting - bombing out


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

How do i use EasyBCD?

The link does not help as i said the usb works BUT it freezes at "Starting Windows"

i tried doing with everything unplugged and did not work.

When booting with the Windows 7 USB it says "Loading windows" then after that the windows logo comes up and says "Starting windows" then the animation comes up for like 2 seconds and then freezes and i waited for 15-17 minutes


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

pcuser41 said:


> What do you mean by "bombing out of this install"?


When the install gets to this point of "Freezing" what do you do?
Has the install completed or not?

Is the system still sitting there in the frozen mode, if NOT, how did get you get out of the frozen mode?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Going back to this
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html

which is the link I provided earlier and after which I think, you managed to make the flash pen drive bootable - which method did you use please to create the files on the flash pen
By that I mean did you use the suggested RUFUS or the manual diskpart to configure the flash pen and did you then copy the files from the downloaded ISO by Mounting that in 8 or did you first make the DVD and then copy from there.


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

Macboatmaster i already made the bootable usb and is working!


DaveA when I boot to the USB it says "Loading windows" then it has the windows 7 booting logo and then it freezes after like 18 min. of waiting i shut it down my the power button


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> after like 18 min. of waiting i shut it down my the power button


That is what I meant by "Bombing out of Windows".

I would wait a lot longer than 18 minutes and do NOT have any external devices other than the mouse, keyboard and monitor connected, if it is a desktop.

Watch for disk activity by watching for the flashing light. You may not see much of this flashing light as the search for devices is being done more in RAM than on the drive.

I think that you may NOT be waiting log enough for ALL of the internal devices to be found a configured.

Edit:
There may also be some Windows 8 device that there is NO Windows 7 driver for and the install is really trying to find one.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re this



> Macboatmaster i already made the bootable usb and is working!


I though it was not, it is hanging is it not at starting windows ?

However, providing you KNOW it is working, that is OK.

If you created that flash pen drive in Windows 8 and missed step 11 of the procedure that may well be why it is hanging as it is.


----------



## pcuser41 (Mar 7, 2013)

The drive works!!!! 

I tested it on 2 desktops

Yes it "Hangs"

i already tried plugging everything out 

It shows no activity after it "Hangs"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Were they UEFI as well - the two desktops


----------

